# what size motor?



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

just got a used 14' sunfish sailing skiff and im going to put on a casting deck, coffin/baitwell, and a poling platform but i want it to scoot. i need to know what size motor would work on this.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The transom is narrow and the back half of the boat has rocker. It won't tolerate much weight at all. They are planing sail boats, but the physics work different when the thrust comes from a chunk of steel pushing on the transom vs a mast 3 ft behind the bow pulling the hull along. I would think a 2-4 HP motor would be all it could take. The limiting factor will be the weight of the motor, not HP. I've seen this done somewhere online and the owner found it to be a pretty handy little fishing rig, but it wasn't a speed demon. 

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Also watch your center of gravity. I doubt a platform will be possible. They are designed for the CG to be in the cockpit on the floor. Outside of that, it gets tippy.

Check out this link: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276017748/10#10

"Big surfboard" is the quote that stands out. It might be fun to fish. Hell, it might do a great job. However don't expect a surfboard to be a boat.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen a few small sailboats converted into fishing skiffs. I hate to tell you this but the results were less then great. Like nate said you can't put any real power on the transom and even if you do they won't plane the way you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i want it to go fast but i also want to be safe and controlable because its a flatbottom and it has rocker in the stern its more like a skimboard. a buddy of mine has a yellowfin 17' skiff and the sprayrails go all the way around the boat to cut into the water when he turns and its also a flat bottom too and it turns on a dime


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

so i think it would be a good idea to put a sprayrail on the back half so it can turn


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you won't be able to really get safe speed out of it, it's not designed for planing from the rear. Even if you gut it and build a new stringer system and reinforced transom which is the minimum you will need to hang a motor bigger then a trolling motor, you still won't be able to put anything beyond 5hp or so because the design is meant to be driven from the middle, spray rails, chine rails or not, it's not going to go fast.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but you will end up putting alot of time and money into it and it's still not really going to do what you want. Sorry man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

check this out http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260837027


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

5Hp and he was NOT happy about it ...

For the time and money you would spend you can find a hull that will do what you want ...

I'm going with Firecat on this one ...

                                                                                                         Dave

Re: Laser reborn
Reply #6 - 12/16/09 at 09:24:50 Thanks y'all...

The motor is a 5hp Nissan longshaft with built in gas tank. I tried a couple of motors, and this one seems to be the best combination of weight and power. I had a 6hp suzuki on it, but it had a charging system, and was too heavy. I also tried a 4hp johnson, and it didn't have enough power. 

It is technically a planing hull, but it was designed to have power from the front, not the back, so it doesn't plane like I would like. I'm not too concerned about speed though... I would like to experiment with some small trim tabs at some point to see if it would help.

I was surprised how stable it is. I can stand on the front and rear decks without a problem. One foot on the side of the compartment though, and you are in the drink...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> check this out http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260837027


Yep that's one of a few examples I've seen, and in each case they were not happy and sold them very quickly. I understand the pride thing, you already bought it and had plans and all, I did the same on a gheenoe a while back, but every hull has it's designed limits. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] thanks guys for all your help and talking me out of it,  to bad because it looks cool as hell  [smiley=shithappens.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I can see potential there, just for a different program than you originally planned. Ditch the motor idea. I see a Flatstalker/paddle boardish thingy begging to come out. Hell, you own it already. It should pole pretty good and float pretty shallow. You could throw it in the back of the truck and fish little backwaters that others couldn't reach. I am biased though because I like that type of fishing.

Nate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

thats good too.. i bought it for 200 ill go to home depot and spend 15bucks on some krylon throw that on there and sell it for $300 all these old farts in englewood are stupid if it has nice paint there automatically buying it  [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

